# Browser Hijack entfernen



## leftiefom (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

@ Mods
hoffe ich bin hier mit dem Topic richtig, sonst bitte verschieben.


Also folgendes Problem.

Hab ein XP-System bei nem Bekannten, was völlig mit Dialern, Spyware etc. verseucht war. Ad-Adware und Spybot drüber laufen lassen, und alles entfernt.
Soweit so gut:
Sobald der Internet Explorer zum zweiten mal gestartet wird (beim ersten Start nach dem reinigen ist alles okay) wird die Startseite auf 

C:\windows\System32\IEsp.mht

gesetzt. Diese Datei wird neu erstellt, jedesmal wenn sie gelöscht wurde.
Nun scheint es so, wenn der Rechner mit dem Netz verbunden ist, daß weitere Files nachgeladen werden. Es ändern sich teilweise die Inhalte, welche beim IE-Start angezeigt werden (das Ziel bleibt aber oben ganannte Datei), und es wird ein Icon auf dem Desktop erzeugt mit einem gelben S und dem Text "Sex". Ziel dieses Icons ist allerdings die Seite von Casinopalazzo.com.
Der genaue Link lautet:

"C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" []/index.php?sourceid=101915

Weiterhin findet Ad-Aware danach wieder mehrere Files und Registry-Einträge, die ich dann auch entfernen kann.

Bin am verzweifeln, da ich nicht weiß, welches Proggy oder was auch immer diesen Mist immer wieder installiert. Hab das System mehrere Male clean gemacht mit den erwähnten Programmen - Hilft nix. Es kommt immer wieder.

Hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt und jemand kann mir helfen diese Seuche wieder los zu werden.

Danke schonmal im voraus

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*


----------



## virenscanner (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo "leftiefom",

lade Dir HiJackThis, mache einen Scan, speichere das LOG ab und poste es hier (als Attachment). Vielleicht können wir dann behilflich sein.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

Danke erstmal,

werde das mal austesten.

P.S. 
Kriege übrigens auf der Kiste auch manchmal diese "berühmte -Search For- Seite"


----------

